

Rugged Android phone surprisingly thin, light - gcb0
http://linuxgizmos.com/rugged-android-phone-surprisingly-thin-light/

======
gcb0
the screen kills it for everyday use... but it is nice to see more players.

(also, cringe at very opinionated title, but mods will change it if i add
anything more informative than the cooked press-release title of the article)

